# Thin Client - Can't access admin login



## Lister_infiji

I have been setting up an HP T5325 Thin Client which is running a Linux variant called ThinPro. As this was to be used to connect users to a terminal server, and I wanted to make it as simple as possible for them, I used the 'HP recommended' option of no desktop (as opposed to full desktop or kiosk view), and the terminal session loading up when the Thin Client is switched on.

The problem now is when I close a terminal session, I have a blank screen, and where I could previously right click and get a menu that allowed me to switch from user mode to administrator mode, this feature now does not exist. I need to know how to get back into administrator mode as I have not fully finished configuring it.


----------



## wmorri

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

First I need you to read the rules, and make sure that you aren't asking for help with any password information as we can't help you with that at TSF. Let me know the answer to that and I will be more than willing to help you.

Cheers!


----------

